# North captiva Island Florida



## DirtySteve

Anyone ever fish it it....or particularly in january? 

I have a relative who owns a very swanky place on the island. She has offered it to our family for a week the 2nd week of january for basically free. This is going to big trip with 3 families staying together and should be very cool. Taking some travel rods and a box of lures and hoping to get my brother in laws and nephews on some surf fishing or backwater fishing. My main issue is north captiva is only reachable by ferry. There are no vehicles allowed on the island and once you are there you are kind of there for the week so you have to be prepared. House comes with a few golf carts to get around and everything looks to be easily within walking distance. It isnt a huge place but it is supposed to be phenominal shore fishing fishery.

I have been trying to gather info online. Looks like snook and bonefish will be out of season. We can still catch and release. I have read they have sheepshead, redfish, sea trout, drum, flounder and all sorts of jackfish.

My saltwater experience is basically 0 and we can only take on the ferry what we can carry limited to two bags and a 30 gallon tote of food per person. I am bringing a travel rod with a couple spools of line and putting together a single box of lures. I also bought some gulp shrimp to fish on jigs. We are flying down and ordering our groceries ahead of time. There is a store that packs the totes for you to take on the ferry through online shopping. 

I thought about buying a casting net to net minnows. 

Any thoughts on must have tackle/lures for a single box of saltwater fishin? I think there is very little available to buy for tackle on the island.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

DirtySteve said:


> Anyone ever fish it it ever....or particularly in january?
> 
> I have a relative who owns a very swanky place on the island. She has offered it to our family for a week the 2nd week of january for basically free. This is going to big trip with 3 families staying together and should be very cool. Taking some travel rods and a box of lures and hoping to get my brother in laws and nephews on some surf fishing or backwater fishing. My main issue is north captiva is only reachable by ferry. There are no vehicles allowed on the island and once you are there you are kind of there for the week so you have to be prepared. House comes with a few golf carts to get around and everything looks to be easily within walking distance. It isnt a huge place but it is supposed to be phenominal shore fishing fishery.
> 
> I have been trying to gather info online. Looks like snook and bonefish will be out of season. We can still catch and release. I have read they have sheepshead, redfish, sea trout, drum, flounder and all sorts of jackfish.
> 
> My saltwater experience is basically 0 and we can only take on the ferry what we can carry limited to two bags and a 30 gallon tote of food per person. I am bringing a travel rod with a couple spools of line and putting together a single box of lures. I also bought some gulp shrimp to fish on jigs. We are flying down and ordering our groceries ahead of time. There is a store that packs the totes for you to take on the ferry theough inline shopping.
> 
> I thought about buying a casting net to net minnows.
> 
> Any thoughts on must have tackle/lures for a single box of saltwater fishin? I think there is very little available to buy for tackle on the island.


Basically any presentation that is on the bottom should work, such as Jigs, sinker with leader and hook, even scaled up perch rigs.
Rapalas and spoons. 
Last time I fished in shore Florida we caught lots of Floundr from shore with what I described.


----------



## DirtySteve

Jerry Lamb said:


> Basically any presentation that is on the bottom should work, such as Jigs, sinker with leader and hook, even scaled up perch rigs.
> Rapalas and spoons.
> Last time I fished in shore Florida we caught lots of Floundr from shore with what I described.


Cutbait or shrimp then? I have read that you can use frozen Shrimp but not to waste the money and use the berkley gulp shrimp instead as it supposedly works better than frozen. 

I have a half dozen walking baits packed. They say zara spook type baits work the first and last hr of the day. I read alot about spoons twitch baits and ripin raps too.


----------



## motoscoota

😊
I fished that area!
I was on Senibel Isle. We drove in on the bridge. Captiva is almost the same landscape - same island group, but a bit more isolated.

I was on a family trip much like what you're describing. All the challenges you're anticpating are absolutely correct.

You'll have a leg up on me though b/c I brought zero gear. Though it was beautiful, it was also quite isolating, and a sort of boredom set in.

I was able to rent a bike for an astronomical fee, and ride it to a toy shop, where I literally bought a pink Barbie combo pack of a rod & push button reel with some basic tackle.

It was the most sucky Chinese rod and reel you can imagine. That was the only fishing gear I could find! I then used hamburger meat to go fishing and caught some saltwater catfish which was fun enough. Dolphins visited me while I was fishing, which was super cool!

I saw manatees playing with each other in the harbor which was also very cool.

Though I was limited in Captiva, my experience fishing Pacific waters would have applied. I understand saltwater fishing quite well so I think I have some decent advice for you.

In your case, if you had a bass rod with a baitcaster you'd be able to do some real fishing. I'd say that'd be the most useful do-anything-setup to allow you to explore the options.

There's tons of live bait to catch on small hooks. The bait sized fish are very aggressive. If you have some shrimp or lunch meat you'll certainly catch small and medium stuff. You could then climb the latter; catch something small like a catfish, then cast it out on a bigger hook and live line it for something bigger.

Things are toothy and fiesty there, so bring some heavy monofiliment and big swivels. There's no real line-shy considerations. You'll want som decent led with you. Think like a river catfish angler, or sturgeon rig person.

There's a ton of estuary to roam if you're able to rent a kayak which would vastly improve your ability to catch real fish. Bouncing the bottom with a live cat, using the tides to drift the kayak would likely bring up a flat fish such as flounder. You'll need a sliding ball sinker minimum 2oz. You could use a swimbait just the same as a live catfish.

Speaking of tides, that's what it's all about in the salt. Definitely think about that, and look at the charts, and pay attention if you do any sort of boating. Generally smaller tides are best for bottom fish like flounder, and bigger tides kick up the pelagic fish.

Trolling a swimbait behind a big banana sinker would invite the pelagic fish.

In the surf from the sand, you'd need more specialized gear and your chances are quite slim if you're not used to fishing in the waves. It can be incredibly frustrating, and gear destroying. A minimum 10' surf rod is required, a 12' or 13' even better, with a heavy reel, 50# braided line, big pyramid sinkers up to 12oz., heavy spoons, and such. One the best all time lures in the surf is the biggest castmaster they make, with a "hair raiser" tied on a treble. If you have a single hook, it pays to tip it with a curly tail grub.

If you do have surf gear along, consider sharks to be the most likely catch. If you can do a sand spike rod holder, casting a meat rig basic Carolina setup with heavy enough pyramid to hold bottom in the waves, baited with a saltwater catfish on a large big wire hook would pretty definitely get you on sharks. Remember the heavy mono leader 30# minimum!

Avoid reels with felt drag unless they're oil impregnated, else the salt will get in and sieze your drag by the next day. Carbon fibre is much better. And rinse rinse rinse everything. It's amazing how corrosive salt is. Aluminum anodized reels are your best friends in the sea.

Have a ton of fun!


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Cutbait or shrimp then? I have read that you can use frozen Shrimp but not to waste the money and use the berkley gulp shrimp instead as it supposedly works better than frozen.
> 
> I have a half dozen walking baits packed. They say zara spook type baits work the first and last hr of the day. I read alot about spoons twitch baits and ripin raps too.


White jerkbait and live shrimp out-fished every cool looking plastic I used at Marco Island, by a large margin. Live shrimp kicked ass. But probably not available where you'll be...


----------



## SkunkCity

/s


----------



## Radar420

Everything eats shrimp in FL but I'd agree that the frozen ones kind of suck.

I'd take a couple sabiki rigs of various sizes, some flashy spoons, maybe some jerkbaits or lipless cranks, DOA shrimp, black barrel swivels (you want black specifically in case there are mackerel around - they will bite anything shiny and cut you off) an assortment of circle hooks and j hooks and sinkers and a couple popper bobbers.

Make sure to know the rules on when/where you can use circle hooks vs j-hooks and look up how to tie fishfinder and knocker rigs.

If you can find rocky areas or oyster bars during low tide you might find small crabs for bait. You may also be able to get sand fleas in the surf.

I've fished the Tampa area many times in January so Captiva may have a few more species of fish available to catch because it's further south but generally winter is a good time for sheepshead. You can find them around rocks, dock pilings, bridges etc. Fishing at night might get you some mangrove snapper.

Also download the fish rules app - very helpful for FL fishing. And also pay attention to any red tide reports.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

DirtySteve said:


> Cutbait or shrimp then? I have read that you can use frozen Shrimp but not to waste the money and use the berkley gulp shrimp instead as it supposedly works better than frozen.
> 
> I have a half dozen walking baits packed. They say zara spook type baits work the first and last hr of the day. I read alot about spoons twitch baits and ripin raps too.


We were catching small Pinfish and were suing them live and cut bait.
We used shrimp too.


----------



## Osubuck

I am at Captiva Island now and have fished it for years. Your best bet is live bait in this order 1) pilchers 2) pin fish 3) shrimp to catch snook and redfish. Either use ground up dog food to attract the baitfish then throw a cast net or purchase some from a guide at the end of their charter each day as most just toss it back once back at the dock. Medium action 6’6”-7’6” spinning rod with 12-15 mono or braid with a 24”-36” 15lb fluorocarbon leader and a circle hook (no sinker needed). Hook the pilchers or pin fish thru the nasal cavity. Snook are around the docks, rocks or under the mangroves so a kayak or boat are important. You can also try walking to Redfish Pass but will need to add a








sinker based on the tide strength. You will catch almost anything at the pass but most likely Jacks, Ladyfish, Sheepshead and Sea Trout. Gold Johnson spoons and white swimbaits or twister tails will catch fish but not nearly as many. Good luck! Lastly you could take a charter to guarantee you catch fish.


----------



## Chromelander

You may want to consider a charter, most guides are more than willing to show you what will work for the remainder of your trip. I've never had much luck fishing from shore in Florida.


----------



## wpmisport

Chum bag and live shrimp for bait. Cost a little more but you are only going go for short time.


----------



## DirtySteve

Osubuck said:


> I am at Captiva Island now and have fished it for years. Your best bet is live bait in this order 1) pilchers 2) pin fish 3) shrimp to catch snook and redfish. Either use ground up dog food to attract the baitfish then throw a cast net or purchase some from a guide at the end of their charter each day as most just toss it back once back at the dock. Medium action 6’6”-7’6” spinning rod with 12-15 mono or braid with a 24”-36” 15lb fluorocarbon leader and a circle hook (no sinker needed). Hook the pilchers or pin fish thru the nasal cavity. Snook are around the docks, rocks or under the mangroves so a kayak or boat are important. You can also try walking to Redfish Pass but will need to add a
> View attachment 806472
> 
> sinker based on the tide strength. You will catch almost anything at the pass but most likely Jacks, Ladyfish, Sheepshead and Sea Trout. Gold Johnson spoons and white swimbaits or twister tails will catch fish but not nearly as many. Good luck! Lastly you could take a charter to guarantee you catch fish.


We will be on north captiva island so I am assuming getting to redfish pass will not be an option. I would have to assume everything you posted will apply though. We are supposed to have access to kayaks from the club on the north island. Thanks for the tips. Helps alot.


----------



## DirtySteve

motoscoota said:


> I fished that area!
> I was on Senibel Isle. We drove in on the bridge. Captiva is almost the same landscape - same island group, but a bit more isolated.
> 
> I was on a family trip much like what you're describing. All the challenges you're anticpating are absolutely correct.
> 
> You'll have a leg up on me though b/c I brought zero gear. Though it was beautiful, it was also quite isolating, and a sort of boredom set in.
> 
> I was able to rent a bike for an astronomical fee, and ride it to a toy shop, where I literally bought a pink Barbie combo pack of a rod & push button reel with some basic tackle.
> 
> It was the most sucky Chinese rod and reel you can imagine. That was the only fishing gear I could find! I then used hamburger meat to go fishing and caught some saltwater catfish which was fun enough. Dolphins visited me while I was fishing, which was super cool!
> 
> I saw manatees playing with each other in the harbor which was also very cool.
> 
> Though I was limited in Captiva, my experience fishing Pacific waters would have applied. I understand saltwater fishing quite well so I think I have some decent advice for you.
> 
> In your case, if you had a bass rod with a baitcaster you'd be able to do some real fishing. I'd say that'd be the most useful do-anything-setup to allow you to explore the options.
> 
> There's tons of live bait to catch on small hooks. The bait sized fish are very aggressive. If you have some shrimp or lunch meat you'll certainly catch small and medium stuff. You could then climb the latter; catch something small like a catfish, then cast it out on a bigger hook and live line it for something bigger.
> 
> Things are toothy and fiesty there, so bring some heavy monofiliment and big swivels. There's no real line-shy considerations. You'll want som decent led with you. Think like a river catfish angler, or sturgeon rig person.
> 
> There's a ton of estuary to roam if you're able to rent a kayak which would vastly improve your ability to catch real fish. Bouncing the bottom with a live cat, using the tides to drift the kayak would likely bring up a flat fish such as flounder. You'll need a sliding ball sinker minimum 2oz. You could use a swimbait just the same as a live catfish.
> 
> Speaking of tides, that's what it's all about in the salt. Definitely think about that, and look at the charts, and pay attention if you do any sort of boating. Generally smaller tides are best for bottom fish like flounder, and bigger tides kick up the pelagic fish.
> 
> Trolling a swimbait behind a big banana sinker would invite the pelagic fish.
> 
> In the surf from the sand, you'd need more specialized gear and your chances are quite slim if you're not used to fishing in the waves. It can be incredibly frustrating, and gear destroying. A minimum 10' surf rod is required, a 12' or 13' even better, with a heavy reel, 50# braided line, big pyramid sinkers up to 12oz., heavy spoons, and such. One the best all time lures in the surf is the biggest castmaster they make, with a "hair raiser" tied on a treble. If you have a single hook, it pays to tip it with a curly tail grub.
> 
> If you do have surf gear along, consider sharks to be the most likely catch. If you can do a sand spike rod holder, casting a meat rig basic Carolina setup with heavy enough pyramid to hold bottom in the waves, baited with a saltwater catfish on a large big wire hook would pretty definitely get you on sharks. Remember the heavy mono leader 30# minimum!
> 
> Avoid reels with felt drag unless they're oil impregnated, else the salt will get in and sieze your drag by the next day. Carbon fibre is much better. And rinse rinse rinse everything. It's amazing how corrosive salt is. Aluminum anodized reels are your best friends in the sea.
> 
> Have a ton of fun!


Thanks man. All great stuff. I never really thought about taking small hooks for catching bait. Makes perfect sense. I have read a little about tides and I am still trying to make sense of it. Sounds like there are a few windows of time each day to focus on.


----------



## Bottomfeeder

I’ve fished that area for probably 30 years, brother lives in Venice and is out almost every weekend. (Boat)
So here goes.
Some decent information there but from what I gather you will probably be fishing the beach .
No bonefish for the most part, never heard one caught that far north.
Use a white jig with a gulp shrimp and walk the beach, Keep moving. Should be able to catch some flounder, sheepshead, maybe a snook or redfish if the water isn’t too cold.
I guess you can wade in the intercostal (in spots) and fish live or fresh dead shrimp under a popper . Works well for trout .
I wouldn’t bother with a net or chum.
Its a good time no matter what 👍
Good luck !


----------



## Osubuck

DirtySteve said:


> We will be on north captiva island so I am assuming getting to redfish pass will not be an option. I would have to assume everything you posted will apply though. We are supposed to have access to kayaks from the club on the north island. Thanks for the tips. Helps alot.


Redfish Pass is the narrow inlet that separates North Captiva from Captiva. You can walk the beach to the south tip of North Captiva. I have caught fish near the rocks there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Osubuck said:


> Redfish Pass is the narrow inlet that separates North Captiva from Captiva. You can walk the beach to the south tip of North Captiva. I have caught fish near the rocks there.


Ok got it. Thanks.


----------



## Sharkey

I was there in August for a 3 day Tarpon trip. We spent a lot of time in redfish pass. Boats were catching a lot of Snook on moving tides on both island banks. White paddle tails with a chunk of shrimp would be my bait of choice. 

Yes we did well on Tarpon.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks man. All great stuff. I never really thought about taking small hooks for catching bait. Makes perfect sense. I have read a little about tides and I am still trying to make sense of it. Sounds like there are a few windows of time each day to focus on.


Tide is CRUCIAL, imo.


----------



## toto

Well I lived on the outskirts of Ft Myers for 10 years, used to fish over there quite a bit. I would say, live shrimp rigged just like you would fishing the beach here for steelhead is the way to go. That's the way I did it and caught lots of fish of various species. You could go down and fish blind pass, the pass between Sanibel and Captiva, or there is a dock on the north end of Captiva; I never fished there as I assumed you either had to pay, or had to be staying there, not sure. Anyways, you could also go and fish some of the back waters at DIng Darling, there is some good fishing back in there. If one wanted, they could fish the T-dock at Sanibel lighthouse, you won't be lonely, but it is good for a few hoots. Depending on water temps, one could go to the back side of Sanibel and fish Bowmans beach, or any of those beaches, I used to do that with a 9 wt fly rod and clousers. The bottom line, there are lots of opportunities on Captiva/Sanibel. I might be inclined to think the intercoastal might fish a tad better as it may be warmer. Good luck, but have fun.


----------



## DirtySteve

It is amazing the response this thread has gotten in a few hours. I did some searching on florida forums with almost 0 luck. Thanks for the intel from everyone.

I read somewhere that live bait like shrimp on north captiva isnt available for purchase. Can anyone confirm if that is true?


----------



## Lucky Dog

My nephew is a guide in that area.
Depending on weather the fishing can be good for snook, reds, trout and flounder.
Sometimes in the deeper holes, grouper, snapper, jacks and an occasional cobia can be caught.


----------



## 6Speed

DirtySteve said:


> It is amazing the response this thread has gotten in a few hours. I did some searching on florida forums with almost 0 luck. Thanks for the intel from everyone.
> 
> I read somewhere that live bait like shrimp on north captiva isnt available for purchase. Can anyone confirm if that is true?


Steve, Google the bait shops before you leave and ask about the live shrimp. Make a few calls and I think you'll be OK and find some. Live bait works best for sure and cut bait works too...

Another suggestion I always throw out is to pay for a half day charter on your first day down there. See what the guides are doing, where they're fishing and what they're using. Then I rent a cheap boat and fish the same structure and their plan but not in their spots! It always works out. Wish I had a charter tip for you on Captiva but I had a cell crash a few years back and list the contact's..

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## toto

I don't recall anything on N Captiva, but there is a tackle shop just a little north of the intersection coming onto Sanibel. I believe it's called the bait box or something like that. They used to sell live shrimp there. What's really cool is, where else can you go, and at the end of the day eat your own bait, not a bad deal there either.


----------



## 6Speed

toto said:


> I don't recall anything on N Captiva, but there is a tackle shop just a little north of the intersection coming onto Sanibel. I believe it's called the bait box or something like that. They used to sell live shrimp there. What's really cool is, where else can you go, and at the end of the day eat your own bait, not a bad deal there either.


Hey!!! Sanibel is my secret spot. No talking about that place! 

I've got a great guide there if the OP is interested!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

toto said:


> I don't recall anything on N Captiva, but there is a tackle shop just a little north of the intersection coming onto Sanibel. I believe it's called the bait box or something like that. They used to sell live shrimp there. What's really cool is, where else can you go, and at the end of the day eat your own bait, not a bad deal there either.


Everything I read on other forums said nothing for bait on N.Captiva. most of the posts are pretty old though. We will be coming in via ferry from the main land and pretty much stuck for the week unless we pay to get a ride somewhere. No big deal I think we can manage with gulp shrimp and catching some sort of bait on hook and line. Personally I like to throw lures and will probably focus on some twitch baits and jerk baits. If we need to use live bait for a meal I will though.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Everything I read on other forums said nothing for bait on N.Captiva. most of the posts are pretty old though. We will be coming in via ferry from the main land and pretty much stuck for the week unless we pay to get a ride somewhere. No big deal I think we can manage with gulp shrimp and catching some sort of bait on hook and line. Personally I like to throw lures and will probably focus on some twitch baits and jerk baits. If we need to use live bait for a meal I will though.


I dont know what is around shorelines in winter but the only thing i was catching worth eating in May was pompano. But they were incredibly good eating.

On jerkbait I caught mostly Jack Cravelle (spelling?) and small Spanish mackerel. Something bit my fluoro leader off like nothing right after I caught a mackerel so I assume it was just a bigger one but who knows!!?

There was also a guy with a 12" diameter ray on a hook, just dangling it under the dock. He caught a nice Goliath that way.


----------



## ambush 1

DirtySteve said:


> Anyone ever fish it it....or particularly in january?
> 
> I have a relative who owns a very swanky place on the island. She has offered it to our family for a week the 2nd week of january for basically free. This is going to big trip with 3 families staying together and should be very cool. Taking some travel rods and a box of lures and hoping to get my brother in laws and nephews on some surf fishing or backwater fishing. My main issue is north captiva is only reachable by ferry. There are no vehicles allowed on the island and once you are there you are kind of there for the week so you have to be prepared. House comes with a few golf carts to get around and everything looks to be easily within walking distance. It isnt a huge place but it is supposed to be phenominal shore fishing fishery.
> 
> I have been trying to gather info online. Looks like snook and bonefish will be out of season. We can still catch and release. I have read they have sheepshead, redfish, sea trout, drum, flounder and all sorts of jackfish.
> 
> My saltwater experience is basically 0 and we can only take on the ferry what we can carry limited to two bags and a 30 gallon tote of food per person. I am bringing a travel rod with a couple spools of line and putting together a single box of lures. I also bought some gulp shrimp to fish on jigs. We are flying down and ordering our groceries ahead of time. There is a store that packs the totes for you to take on the ferry through online shopping.
> 
> I thought about buying a casting net to net minnows.
> 
> Any thoughts on must have tackle/lures for a single box of saltwater fishin? I think there is very little available to buy for tackle on the island.


I fish anna maria isle from jan to april off piers and beaches using popano jigs w/flys and sand fleas or #2 circle hooks with split shot and sand fleas for pompano and flounder.I use walleye rod and reel with 15llb yellow power pro,cast it into surf and retrieve slowly and twitch it once in a while.If you can access some docks or structure with barnacles use a bobber and the split shot to catch sheephead.The sheephead down there are as good or than better than walleye ,and they fight like a big pike. oyster crabs are just as good but with my sand flea rake in right conditions i can get 750 to a 1000 sand fleas in a couple hours and freeze them in sadwich bags. check it out on you tube.sand fleas are also known as mole crabs. hopefully I'll get some ice at fairhaven be fore the boss says its time to head south.


----------



## Zofchak

If I could only take one lure or bait for Winter beach and inshore fishing in Southwest Florida it would be a white 3" DOA Cal shad tail on a small jig head. Everything loves to eat live shrimp, but the downside is that EVERYTHING loves to eat live shrimp! In many places the pinfish, puffers, small Mangrove snapper (And the herons!) will lay waste to your expensive bucket of shrimp in short order. Not to mention they're often tough to get in the Winter and difficult to transport and keep alive if you're on foot. 

From the beach Whiting will be your most likely edible catch this time of year and they can easily be caught on frozen shrimp or sand fleas. Inshore the most likely edible Winter catches will be Sheepshead, Sea Trout and small Mangrove Snapper. If you plan on keeping fish, make sure and read the updated seasons and rules for your specific area. There have been a ton of closures and shortened seasons due to the Redtide the last few years.


----------



## DirtySteve

Zofchak said:


> If I could only take one lure or bait for Winter beach and inshore fishing in Southwest Florida it would be a white 3" DOA Cal shad tail on a small jig head. Everything loves to eat live shrimp, but the downside is that EVERYTHING loves to eat live shrimp! In many places the pinfish, puffers, small Mangrove snapper (And the herons!) will lay waste to your expensive bucket of shrimp in short order. Not to mention they're often tough to get in the Winter and difficult to transport and keep alive if you're on foot.
> 
> From the beach Whiting will be your most likely edible catch this time of year and they can easily be caught on frozen shrimp or sand fleas. Inshore the most likely edible Winter catches will be Sheepshead, Sea Trout and small Mangrove Snapper. If you plan on keeping fish, make sure and read the updated seasons and rules for your specific area. There have been a ton of closures and shortened seasons due to the Redtide the last few years.


Yeah I heard about the red tide. We will likely try to keep fish for one meal. I am mostly looking for something to do daily. I love to fish and we will be there a week. Seems like a pretty small place with not alot of options other than relaxing and fishing. Exploring the island for fishing spots is appealing to me. Several of the people in our crew really like to fish too so wont be an issue wandering off to fish all week.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

We’ve stayed on Sanibel and Estero Island.
My best luck on Jack Crevalle is with 1/2 ounce silver blue Rat-L traps. A 5 lb Jack will keep you busy for 20 minutes on medium action tackle. 

I got sea trout on white clouser minnows if you take a fly rod.

Live shrimp are the best but you won’t be able to get those. 

Please post photos and good luck!


----------



## motoscoota

Wow!
I had no idea there were so many salty types here in Michigan. Reading this thread has been really exciting from my couch! This is an awesome community.

Tons great advice here. Basically if you follow any one of these tangents, you're going to have a lot of fun.

My last piece of advice: consider packing wasabi, soy sauce, and pokekaki or poke seasoning and have them in the tackle box with a sharp filet knife. There's a lot of stuff, even smaller fish that are actually a delicacy eaten raw to the willing pallet.

Mackerel are in the tuna family, and personally I love to bleed and filet on the boat and wolf some down while the flesh is still warm... but best when accompanied with the above mentioned seasonings.

A bunch of what may be "junk" fish to the Western pallet, would be highly desired to the Eastern pallet. One simply needs to be adventurous and understand some basic handling to discover what one might be missing out on. Some of the fish are actually warm blooded, so don't handle well unless you bleed and chill immediately, but doing so pays dividends if you are looking for new seafood epicurean experiences. Some of the fish will be quite oily which can be off-puting to some, but amazingly flavorful when eaten in small amounts with wasabi, soy sauce, white rice, seaweed, sesame seeds, etc.


----------



## DirtySteve

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> We’ve stayed on Sanibel and Estero Island.
> My best luck on Jack Crevalle is with 1/2 ounce silver blue Rat-L traps. A 5 lb Jack will keep you busy for 20 minutes on medium action tackle.
> 
> I got sea trout on white cloister minnows if you take a fly rod.
> 
> Live shrimp are the best but you won’t be able to get those.
> 
> Please post photos and good luck!


Great tips thanks. I read a blog somewhere that a guy mentioned rippin raps. Basically just rapalas version of a ratltrap. I put a couple of rippin raps and ratLtraps in my box. To be hoenst i am hoping those style baits work along with jerkbaits and maybe some topwater. Its the way i prefer to fish. I will try anything though. 

My youngest son spent a week in florida last year and he said all the bait shops seem to have the yozuri crystal flash minnows and mirror lure twitch baits stocked heavily. 

I will post pics for sure.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

That’s also one of the best shelling locations anywhere. Get up at daybreak and see what that rose brings in.

We never made it to Cabbage Key but it’s probably within kayak distance and is renowned for its cool vibe. The Cabbage Key shuttle does stop at North Captiva









Dining at Cabbage Key | Cabbage Key Inn & Restaurant


Our “Open-Air” restaurant serves breakfast, lunch and dinner 365 days a year. Your experience is completed with a breathtaking view of the Pine Island Sound.




cabbagekey.com


----------



## 6Speed

DirtySteve said:


> Great tips thanks. I read a blog somewhere that a guy mentioned rippin raps. Basically just rapalas version of a ratltrap. I put a couple of rippin raps and ratLtraps in my box. To be hoenst i am hoping those style baits work along with jerkbaits and maybe some topwater. Its the way i prefer to fish. I will try anything though.
> 
> My youngest son spent a week in florida last year and he said all the bait shops seem to have the yozuri crystal flash minnows and mirror lure twitch baits stocked heavily.
> 
> I will post pics for sure.


Steve, 

The bad thing about the lures is that they are expensive and you'll get broken off way more often than fishing up here. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## DirtySteve

6Speed said:


> Steve,
> 
> The bad thing about the lures is that they are expensive and you'll get broken off way more often than fishing up here. Just something to keep in mind...


Good input. It will be an issue if we run out of what we take.

I ran a highscool fishing team the past 4 years. I have kinda become immune to losing tackle! Eventually I learned to accept it and enjoy the time on the water with the kids. The amount of money I have spent on lures the past 4 years is pretty staggering for alot of folks.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

I’ve fished with Captain Dave Gibson 

He probably could come pick you up for a charter from N. Captiva 

We had a blast on a very windy day holed up on the Leeward side of an island with a deep drop off trying to wrestle grouper off the bottom. He netted for pilchards and we caught fish all day including a lady fish that was as big as a decent barracuda. It kicked my wife’s butt but she landed it.





__





Sanibel Captiva island vacation rentals Florida


Sanibel Captiva island vacation rental homes condominiums



www.sanibelrent.com


----------



## toto

One other lure, Johnson's Silver Minnow in Gold color. An almost must have.


----------



## 6Speed

toto said:


> One other lure, Johnson's Silver Minnow in Gold color. An almost must have.


I'll second that Toto. I like the silver and gold ones both!


----------



## motoscoota

6Speed said:


> Steve,
> 
> The bad thing about the lures is that they are expensive and you'll get broken off way more often than fishing up here. Just something to keep in mind...


^^^mega yes to this in any salt coast place.

The yozuri crystal minnows are awesome lures, but donating $25 for every snag makes you cry.

If you insist on artificial bait, a basic jighead plastic swimbait would basically work the same on the fish, but not as hard on the wallet.


----------



## spartan1979

I've stayed and fished on North Captive but that was in March about 5-6 years ago. I've fished the area (Pine Island, North Captiva, Cayo Costa and Boca Grande for 40 years, You are probably taking the ferry from Pineland so buy some frozen shrimp at the marina store there. If anything is biting, you will go through a lot of shrimp, so buy plenty. The store on the island is pretty limited but they did have live shrimp when I was there and may have frozen. Go to rig for fishing in the surf for me was an egg sinker above a swivel with an 18" 25lb. test flourocarbon leader and #4 or #2 circle hook. Cast out from the beach and retrieve slowly or just let it sit. Best spots for this are near Captiva Pass at the north end of the island or down at the south end. Whiting, pompano, sheepshead are all possibilities. Look for fallen trees that extend into the water and cast around those. Sheepshead like to hang our there and so do snook, but it's probably a little too cold for those. You can also try with the same rig around the docks on the inside of the island for sheepshead and mangrove snapper. Best artificials are Rapala X-raps, Johnson Silver (gold) minnow. Mirro Lure Mirrodine and jig heads (3/8 oz?) with white, root beer or orange twister tails. I caught Spanish mackeral, snook and trout on those. 

Tide is definitely a factor. I had some great luck fishing Captiva Pass from shore when the tide was either outgoing or incoming. Cast out and the tide will carry your lure with it and retrieve against the tide. Lots of times the fish will be head-in to the tide as it washes a lot a bait into the pass.

IF you only can take one rod it should be a 6-1/2 - 7', medium action. I use 25 lb. text braid as the main line and a 3-4 ft. section of 25 lb. test flourcarbon as a leader.

It's a beautiful spot and much quieter than the craziness of Sanibel and Captiva. I hope you have a great time and please give us a report on how you do.


----------



## ambush 1

DirtySteve said:


> Anyone ever fish it it....or particularly in january?
> 
> I have a relative who owns a very swanky place on the island. She has offered it to our family for a week the 2nd week of january for basically free. This is going to big trip with 3 families staying together and should be very cool. Taking some travel rods and a box of lures and hoping to get my brother in laws and nephews on some surf fishing or backwater fishing. My main issue is north captiva is only reachable by ferry. There are no vehicles allowed on the island and once you are there you are kind of there for the week so you have to be prepared. House comes with a few golf carts to get around and everything looks to be easily within walking distance. It isnt a huge place but it is supposed to be phenominal shore fishing fishery.
> 
> I have been trying to gather info online. Looks like snook and bonefish will be out of season. We can still catch and release. I have read they have sheepshead, redfish, sea trout, drum, flounder and all sorts of jackfish.
> 
> My saltwater experience is basically 0 and we can only take on the ferry what we can carry limited to two bags and a 30 gallon tote of food per person. I am bringing a travel rod with a couple spools of line and putting together a single box of lures. I also bought some gulp shrimp to fish on jigs. We are flying down and ordering our groceries ahead of time. There is a store that packs the totes for you to take on the ferry through online shopping.
> 
> I thought about buying a casting net to net minnows.
> 
> Any thoughts on must have tackle/lures for a single box of saltwater fishin? I think there is very little available to buy for tackle on the island.


I forgot to mention that if you see holes on the beach on the inland waterway side of the island at low tide, grab a shovel and dig down about a foot or so. If you re lucky you ve found some fiddler crabs and thats about as good a bait as there is. good luck.


----------



## ambush 1

ambush 1 said:


> I forgot to mention that if you see holes on the beach on the inland waterway side of the island at low tide, grab a shovel and dig down about a foot or so. If you re lucky you ve found some fiddler crabs and thats about as good a bait as there is. good luck.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well today was day 1. We fished late in the day for a couple hrs. The last hr of the incoming tide was pretty great action. Lady fish were chasing large schools of tiny baitfish. Shad rap jerk baits and x rap jerk baits were the key. We caught about 25 lady fish and kept some for cut bait tomorrow. I caught my first sea trout that was about 20.5". It was 1.5" over the slot limit so we couldnt keep it. Then I caught a nice snook. I didnt get a good picture of the snook because it was hooked with all 3 hooks and one was in the gill plate. I was taking my time being careful to save the fish. Just as I was about done and ready to pick it up he jumped and stuck me in two fingers with hooks. One was pretty good. The fish went back quickly and I had to begin tending to my fingers so no picture. Overall an awesome day!


----------



## motoscoota

Soooo cool to see that sea trout. Thanks for posting!

Sorry about your finger! Lots-a-bactine in your coming days.


----------



## DirtySteve

Kinda bummed we just read the fine print in the regulations. I could have kept one trout over the slot limit so we could have eaten it. Would like to try one. Oh well we have all week. Probably better to save our fish fry for some flounder or drum anyway.


----------



## spartan1979

Glad to hear you did well Steve and sorry about your finger - ouch! Trout is very good when eaten fresh. Either keep it alive or on ice before cleaning and eat fresh. Doesn't freeze well. If you have frozen or fresh shrimp try for whiting off the beach. No size or creel limit and they are very good eating. Use 1/2 a shrimp and the rig I described. Might get pompano that way - excellent eating as well. Looks like you were at the northern end of the island. Keep us updated on how you do this week.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bite this morning was very good. I woke up late. Hight tide was a few minutes before 7. I woke up at 6 59 and walked down to the beach. It was dead calm and bite was hot for about 20 minutes. We caught 4 sea trout and a spanish mackerel along with some lady fish. Lost a couple big fish on topwater. Saw a few sharks feeding. One guy battled a shark for awhile and lost it. We brought 2 sea trout and a mackerel back to the house and cleaned them within minutes of catching them. As soon as the sun cleared the tree tops the bite stopped.

We are at the south end of the community where all the homes are on northern half of island. So far we have only fished the gulf side by the house. There is a bit of a cove along the shore with a fairly deep dropoff locally. That is where we have focused on the fish. You can watch the birds off shore and they seem to move in with the bait fish as the tide comes in. When they get within 100 yds of shore the bite was game on. Very small bait fish were blowing up all over at that point.


----------



## DirtySteve

We are thinking about hiking to red fish pass in the afternoon for the low tide peak. Not sure if that is a good strategy or not. The action was pretty slow in the afternoon near or house during low tide yesterday.


----------



## Shoeman

Don’t concentrate on low/high tide since those are accompanied by slack tide. Moving water is what you want


----------



## spartan1979

Great to hear you had good success. Make sure to ice those fish or clean them quickly. Neither of them freeze well. Trout is good baked or fried. Mackerel is good broiled or grilled with at little olive oil and seasoning. Shoeman is right, you want moving water and you will find that more in the passes. Definitely try down on the south end. When I was there it was the year after hurricane Charlie and you couldn't get to Redfish PAss because Charlie created it's own pass, aptly named Charlie. If you go to the south end try to find downed trees that extend out into the water. Snook and sheepshead love to hang out around those.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well we started out on the hike to redfish pass. It was pretty hot with 0 wind. We stopped along the beach because we saw a giant school of fish. They looked like tarpon or something. They were being chased by something huge and not interested in eating. We got sidetracked with chasing them and only made it halfway to redfish pass. We decided to go back and try another day because we saw that everyone was traveling on fat tire bikes down the beach. We get those free with our house so we will try again later.

Fishing at our place on the north 1/3 of the island has been really good anyway. I caught an easy limit of sea trout and released several. We caught some spanish mackeral, jackfish and lady fish. The highlight of the day for me was this giant snook. It kept me busy for a good 15 mins on a light medium action bass rod. Luckily it paralleled the shoreline and took me 200 yds down the beach. Every fish I have caught has been on the same rapala shadrap jerkbait. It is getting pretty beat up and the hooks are bent to hell.


----------



## Shoeman

Pretty good beach fishing!


----------



## snortwheeze

DirtySteve said:


> Well we started out on the hike to redfish pass. It was pretty hot with 0 wind. We stopped along the beach because we saw a giant school of fish. They looked like tarpon or something. They were being chased by something huge and not interested in eating. We got sidetracked with chasing them and only made it halfway to redfish pass. We decided to go back and try another day because we saw that everyone was traveling on fat tire bikes down the beach. We get those free with our house so we will try again later.
> 
> Fishing at our place on the north 1/3 of the island has been really good anyway. I caught an easy limit of sea trout and released several. We caught some spanish mackeral, jackfish and lady fish. The highlight of the day for me was this giant snook. It kept me busy for a good 15 mins on a light medium action bass rod. Luckily it paralleled the shoreline and took me 200 yds down the beach. Every fish I have caught has been on the same rapala shadrap jerkbait. It is getting pretty beat up and the hooks are bent to hell.
> 
> View attachment 810154


Rad catch!!! I love fishing Florida. Enjoy. 




Shoeman said:


> Pretty good beach fishing!



I'd say so too. Makes me wanna go now. Ice can stay here.. hahaha..


----------



## Fishndude

Snook are very good eating. I'd replace those busted up hooks. It only takes a minute of you have split ring pliers, which are cheap.


----------



## Wannabe Angler

Wow, Nice Snook!! Especially from shore! I just found this thread and just spent 30 minutes of my "work day" being entertained. All really good advice...I go to Venice couple times every year to my parents and shore fish like mad. All really good advice on the posts. My go to is a pompano rig with a weight with the 3 prongs to dig into surf (I often use frozen bait with this rig and always does well - Squid/Shrimp/Mullet). I use one of those PVC spikes and set in a 8 ft rod with 30lb mono leader. Catches a ton of Cats/Whiting/Pomp/Flounder at least up in Venice area. I fish mainly this way when we are on the beach with the kids as allows me to still play with them and watch the rod. Sounds like you are doing just fine whipping that Rap though so I'd keep that up.

Next time you catch a Mackerel right after you fillet it, make some Ceviche. Simple recipe is cut up the mack in small pieces and squeeze a bunch of limes/lemons into it...then add cut peppers, onion, avocados, salt/pepper/olive oil (and if you want to fruit it up I sometimes add mangos). Bag of tortillas and you are not going to be disappointed! Keep up the pictures as I'm dreaming of end of March already!


----------



## motoscoota

I wanted to see the Spanish Mackerel also! To me they're like peacocks of the sea.
More pics please😄.
I also would have cut that mackerel and made Sashimi on the beach... Whenever I would go for Pacific Mackerel, wasabi would be in the tackle box.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't have my phone with me in the early morning and my nephew caught the mackeral. We also caught a couple mackeral that were only about 10" that were released. Had to get pics from my brother inlaws phone. Unfortunately i have a condition that doesnt allow me to eat raw fish according to my dr so the mackeral will be grilled today. 

This morning the seas were angry so the shore fishing was next to impossible.... Atleast with my equipment anyway. We had 35mph winds and a big surf. Hoping to get some time in this afternoon.


----------



## Wannabe Angler

Grilled Mack same day is still quite good! (Technically the ceviche gets "cooked" via the lime juice, but you may be referencing the sashimi comment - but either way, Grilled same day yummm)


----------



## Shoeman

Watch those Spanish! If they're schooling it get expensive quick. Never lost so many flies in such a short period of time. Even went as far as using wire. Somehow the flash of the wire attracted them and still got bit off


----------



## Wannabe Angler

Shoeman said:


> Watch those Spanish! If they're schooling it get expensive quick. Never lost so many flies in such a short period of time. Even went as far as using wire. Somehow the flash of the wire attracted them and still got bit off


Oh ya...when we fish Gulf for Macks we use silver jigs and rip them through the schools....a bite every cast!!


----------



## spartan1979

You're right Fishndude, snook are good eating, but I'm pretty sure the season is still closed on them it that area. They just recently reopened trout to keep. It's been closed for several years. Not sure about redfish right now but they were closed as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

spartan1979 said:


> You're right Fishndude, snook are good eating, but I'm pretty sure the season is still closed on them it that area. They just recently reopened trout to keep. It's been closed for several years. Not sure about redfish right now but they were closed as well.


You are correct. Also snook is closed everywhere in florida at the moment. There is a about an 8 week closure this time of year.


----------



## DirtySteve

Today was a tough bite. The sea was rough until late in the day. 30mph winds a good portion of the day and good rollers late in the evening once the wind died down. Water was very churned up and tough to fish. Our jerkbaits werent really an option innthe waves. We figured out that once the sun came out bright gold worked in the cloudy water. I caught a really nice sea trout and lost another large fish. My brother in law caught a snook as big as mine yesterday but it brike off just as he was about to land it. It jumped several times in the evening around us trying to shake the lure. My nephew caught his first snook of the trip today so thay was the highlight. Bombers and rippin raps got all the bites today.


----------



## DirtySteve

This morning was my oldest sons turn to be the lucky angler. He caught a couple of snook and some sea trout. We had a slow morning but action heated up for 30 mins. 2 snook landed with one big one that broke off. We also caught 4 sea trout.


----------



## Lumberman

That’s some good fishing!! Believe me it doesn’t always go that well.


----------



## spartan1979

You guys are killin' it! Nice mixed back of trout, snook and mackeral. Have you eaten any yet? We're going to Boca Grande, which is two island north, in mid-March. We have a 1/2 day charter scheduled with a guide we've fished with for the last 4 years. Always puts us on fish. Usually get 50-60 snook in a 4 hr. charter. That's a little to early for tarpon but one of these days I'm gonna get down there in May or June when the tarpon fishing really heats up.


----------



## Wannabe Angler

spartan1979 said:


> You guys are killin' it! Nice mixed back of trout, snook and mackeral. Have you eaten any yet? We're going to Boca Grande, which is two island north, in mid-March. We have a 1/2 day charter scheduled with a guide we've fished with for the last 4 years. Always puts us on fish. Usually get 50-60 snook in a 4 hr. charter. That's a little to early for tarpon but one of these days I'm gonna get down there in May or June when the tarpon fishing really heats up.


Can I ask you what outfit you use? I fish out of Englewood (Stump Pass Marina) every spring as well with Green Water Charters (Capt. Matt). Always a blast with him and also been using him for last 6-7 years. We generally fish more bottom but a few years we have spent half the day inland in Lemon Bay chasing Snook. We caught quite a few, but definitely not 50-60! Wondering if i should consider a 2nd charter day!


----------



## Wannabe Angler

Spartan - Can PM me if you prefer too...appreciate it!


----------



## Shoeman

50-60 snook in 4 hours would require reconstructive arm surgery for my old ass.


----------



## spartan1979

50-60 snook in four hours is between 2 guys and yes, your arms do get a little tired. We are fishing with white bait (pilchards, scaled sardines) and just a circle hook and flourcarbon leader. Our guide's name is Cameron Shurlknight and he picks us up on Boca Grande. I think he launches right by the bridge/causeway to Boca so he is in the Englewood area.


----------



## Wannabe Angler

spartan1979 said:


> 50-60 snook in four hours is between 2 guys and yes, your arms do get a little tired. We are fishing with white bait (pilchards, scaled sardines) and just a circle hook and flourcarbon leader. Our guide's name is Cameron Shurlknight and he picks us up on Boca Grande. I think he launches right by the bridge/causeway to Boca so he is in the Englewood area.


Cool I'll ask my Captain, I bet they know each other....tight community there..I'll be down 3/26 for spring break....can't wait..


----------



## snortwheeze

Shoeman said:


> Watch those Spanish! If they're schooling it get expensive quick. Never lost so many flies in such a short period of time. Even went as far as using wire. Somehow the flash of the wire attracted them and still got bit off


Ocean fish are incredible!! I only brought 10# braid and "our" snaps last trip down. Amazing even how a 2# lady fish pulls. Can't imagine what a snook or bigger would pull! I've got sea trout, sheephead etc but nothing big "yet" on my trips down. Only been twice and 1st time barely wetted a line.

OP baitshop was closed just as I reached the pier last time there. Wanted a sibiki rig. Watched guy's all around me hammering lady fish. Cast after cast. I was getting mad. Couldn't catch one.. high up on pier and couldn't cast a body bait. Wouldn't have worked but a couple reels, too high up. 

Anyways I found a jig and twister tail close to color of a shrimp. Soon I was out fishing everyone!! Fish every cast besides ones that busted me off! Couldn't use a snap, had to tie direct and still few busted me off. 

Enjoying your thread. Have fun!


----------



## 6Speed

Great reports @DirtySteve. I wish I was there too!


----------



## DirtySteve

Where we are fishing on the island there is a very distinct sand bar and a slight cove type formation next to it along the shoreline. There have been several charter captains with clients that have pulled in to fish near us each day. Seems to be a known area for fishing. They have the tall elevated platforms for spotting fish and the guide is usually telling the clients to be ready as he pulls up. 4 ft off the waters edge there is a drop off that goes to your armpits in depth. Then 10 yds out another drop. The snook and trout tend to swim that edge 6-10ft from our feet.


----------



## DirtySteve

snortwheeze said:


> Ocean fish are incredible!! I only brought 10# braid and "our" snaps last trip down. Amazing even how a 2# lady fish pulls. Can't imagine what a snook or bigger would pull! I've got sea trout, sheephead etc but nothing big "yet" on my trips down. Only been twice and 1st time barely wetted a line.
> 
> OP baitshop was closed just as I reached the pier last time there. Wanted a sibiki rig. Watched guy's all around me hammering lady fish. Cast after cast. I was getting mad. Couldn't catch one.. high up on pier and couldn't cast a body bait. Wouldn't have worked but a couple reels, too high up.
> 
> Anyways I found a jig and twister tail close to color of a shrimp. Soon I was out fishing everyone!! Fish every cast besides ones that busted me off! Couldn't use a snap, had to tie direct and still few busted me off.
> 
> Enjoying your thread. Have fun!
> View attachment 810453
> 
> View attachment 810452


My brother in law used the DOA shrimp swimbaits today. He threw them out and let them sit on bottom just twitch them a couple feet every 20-30 seconds. He caught snook and trout on them.


----------



## DirtySteve

spartan1979 said:


> You guys are killin' it! Nice mixed back of trout, snook and mackeral. Have you eaten any yet? We're going to Boca Grande, which is two island north, in mid-March. We have a 1/2 day charter scheduled with a guide we've fished with for the last 4 years. Always puts us on fish. Usually get 50-60 snook in a 4 hr. charter. That's a little to early for tarpon but one of these days I'm gonna get down there in May or June when the tarpon fishing really heats up.


Dinner tonight. Some grilled some fried. We have only grilled the mackeral. They were really good. The sea trout have been really good too. They fry ncely or grill well. They seemed too delicate to grill when you fillet them but they turned out great. I wish the snook were in season to try them.


----------



## snortwheeze

DirtySteve said:


> Dinner tonight. Some grilled some fried. We have only grilled the mackeral. They were really good. The sea trout have been really good too. They fry ncely or grill well. They seemed too delicate to grill when you fillet them but they turned out great. I wish the snook were in season to try them.
> View attachment 810481


I really enjoyed sea trout when I grilled it. Didn't try it fried


----------



## Wannabe Angler

YUM!


----------



## Fishndude

Went to TX for my MIL's 80th birthday, 8 years ago. November, and she lived right by South Padre Island. Several of us did a party boat for Sea Trout, and I think we caught something like 45 in half a day. Paid some guys who were amazing with their knives to clean the whole mess, and probably ended up with 10# of filets. We baked em, and fried em, and fed a group of 10 dinner, twice. They were great. Catching the fish was more fun.


----------



## Shoeman

We have a place across from our resort that does my trout blackened and stuffed with crab.


----------

